# Shelf Cloud em Lisboa - 27-09-2014



## ecobcg (13 Out 2014 às 12:59)

Ainda sobre a shelf cloud que passou na margem Sul e em Lisboa no dia 27, fica aqui um pequeno timelapse (ver em HD) e algumas das fotos.













Mais fotos em www.extrematmosfera.com


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Out 2014 às 21:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda sobre a shelf cloud que passou na margem Sul e em Lisboa no dia 27, fica aqui um pequeno timelapse (ver em HD) e algumas das fotos.



Muito bom! Também estive lá!!!


----------



## actioman (5 Nov 2014 às 15:10)

Eu também por lá andei! 

Para não andar a abrir outro tópico do mesmo. Aqui ficam 3 descargas por mim registadas dessa fotogénica Shelf cloud!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda sobre a shelf cloud que passou na margem Sul e em Lisboa no dia 27, fica aqui um pequeno timelapse (ver em HD) e algumas das fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes registos!


----------

